# Calling



## ford guy (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone seen any rutting activity yet or used any grunt calls or scents with any response? A friend of my dads killed a nice buck last week in Ashtabula county and said he came in right up a doe's behind. 
Taking my 5 year old daughter out to sit in a blind this evening. Just curious if I should bother bringing any of that stuff with me. I've only been out once this year and it was a couple weeks ago. 
Thanks in advance for any input!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

I've had deer check out doe pee I put out. Still seeing bucks together, starting to see more rubs. Richland co.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My buddy saw a lone 8 point last week while hunting in his blind. It was making it's way up a grassy strip between 2 standing corn fields. Every time it would stop to nibble some corn he'd give a little "urp" on his grunt call. The buck would lay his ears back and look. He was losing light so when the buck got to what he figured was 30 yards, he took a whack at it w/his crossbow. Long story short, the buck was at 40 yards, not 30, and shot his blind anyway! Put it right through one of the window zippers! But that buck was alone, and reacted somewhat aggressively when grunted at.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Last night I rattled had a 100 inch ten point come by around sunset I gave him the smile and wave. He set up shop about 30 yards from me and made a scrape and also beat the crap out of a little tree. A doe started to come in but hung up at around 50 yards and watched him then decided not to come in. Long story short it is solid prerut with the bucks rubbing and sparring if not fighting already but the does are still a couple weeks out. This is by far my favorite time of the year to call and to hunt for that matter


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Not surprising. Does aren't ready to breed yet, and they just don't need the hassle. I've found tons of rubs but no scrapes yet. Of course, I haven't gone and looked where the scrapes normally turn up. There are certain trees along certain field edges, where I can pretty much guarantee you will find scrapes when the time is right. It's like the old'uns teach the young'uns.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

The does sure aren't ready but the bucks are. I butchered mine and a friends last week and both had obviously been doing battle. My deer had several nasty bruises on the back of his head and neck. My buddies 12 point had multiple bruises, swollen eyes and nose and a puncture wound under his chin between his jaw bones. I would have to think rattling might work.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

rutnut245 said:


> The does sure aren't ready but the bucks are. I butchered mine and a friends last week and both had obviously been doing battle. My deer had several nasty bruises on the back of his head and neck. My buddies 12 point had multiple bruises, swollen eyes and nose and a puncture wound under his chin between his jaw bones.* I would have to think rattling might work*.


I watched 2 bucks push each other around a bean field for about 20 minutes last night.


----------



## Dirtyworm (May 3, 2013)

The bucks are hammering the corn heavy right now. Many pics of sparing action also. Activity during daylight hours also picking up.....


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

have a fresh scrap by where my tree stand USED to be... Thank you theives!...


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Took a walk yesterday on a piece of property I hunt in Ashtabula.....numerous fresh scrapes in woods and along the field edge. This damp cool weather usually turns them on.


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

Saw two bucks together last Sunday. More scrapes and rubs.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Found a fresh scrape this afternoon on the edge of the clover field up in the woods. Looked very fresh like it was made very early this morning. The actual prints I could make out looked like a smaller buck. Probably a youngin that's all fired up and doesn't yet know why. Ha! 

This field will usually end up with about 20-30 scrapes around it and a dozen or so rubs at main entrance points when things really start heating up. 
Unfortunately, most activity is usually done at night. 

Gotta post up in the woods and either catch em leaving the field in the morning or coming to it right before dark.


----------

